# dhtml-menu klappt hinter dem flash-movie auf, nicht darüber: warum?



## hatch (21. September 2004)

hallo,

ich habe ein horizontales dhtml-Menü erstellt und in ein html-Dokument eingebaut. Darunter rechts befindet sich ein kleines flash-Movie. Wenn ich nun mit der Maus über einen Menüpunkt im dhtml-Menu zeige, klappe ein Fenster nach unten hin auf.

Jetzt kommt das Problem:
An der Stelle, an der sich das flash-Movie befindet, klappt das Fenster nicht vor, sondern hinter dem flash-Movie auf. Ich kann also die Untermenus, die sich im aufgeklappten Fenster befinden, nicht mehr sehen.

Gibt es hierfür eine Lösung?

thx im Voraus


----------



## Andreas Späth (21. September 2004)

Es wäre vieleicht hilfreich wenn man sich dass mal ansehen könnte.
Ein Link zu der Seite oder der Quellcode wären da doch recht praktisch 

edit: Jaja meine Rechtschreibung


----------



## Tobias Menzel (21. September 2004)

Hi,

der WMODE für Flashfilme ist standardmäßig auf Window gesetzt, das heisst, dass Flashfilme in einem "Fenster" über allen anderen Elementen der Seite angezeigt werden.





> (Optional) Mit wmode können Sie die in Internet Explorer 4.0 verfügbaren Leistungsmerkmale "transparente Flash-Inhalte", "absolute Positionierung" und "Ebenen" nutzen. Dieses Attribut bzw. dieser Parameter funktioniert nur unter Windows in Verbindung mit der Flash Player-ActiveX-Steuerung.
> *
> Bei Eingabe von Window wird die Anwendung in einem eigenen rechteckigen Fenster auf einer Webseite abgespielt. Diese Option legt fest, dass die Flash-Anwendung keinerlei Interaktion mit den HTML-Ebenen durchführt und immer das oberste Element ist.*
> 
> ...


Die Modi Opaque und Transparent, die Interaktion mit (und Verdeckung durch) DIVs und Layer erlauben, werden allerdings nur vom InternetExploror unterstützt.

Gruß


----------



## hatch (21. September 2004)

na gut, dannn weiß ich ja bescheidt.

danke für die infos


----------

